# 1.000 para Fran06



## Eugin

To the Translater/ Interpreter star of the Italian-English/Spanish forum... FRANO6!!
 
*Grazie mille* per l´aiuto é gli interesentissimi posts!!

You are extremely helpful in those forums and you enlighten them with your presence there!!  Keep helping us, per favore!!

e scusa il mio povvero italiano!!


----------



## Elisa68

Sempre veloce e puntuale!
Brava Fran.


----------



## Fedora

Congratulazioni!!!! Thanks for always being so nice and helpful!!!


----------



## lsp

È un piacere averti tra noi. Congratulations and Thanks!


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Fran!

Even though trying to translate some of your posts can be a right pain in the proverbial, they always keep us on our toes! Thanks also for the help with my abysmal Italian.

Translator of the Year Award


----------



## emma1968

*Anche se ieri abbiamo avuto un piccolo diverbio spero tu non ce l'abbia con me,  spero anche  tu apprezzi il fatto che sono stata la PRIMA ad accorgermi dei tuoi *


*    1000  posts

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Fran! 

Congratulazioni per i tuoi primi 1000 post! 
Giuro che se dici qualcosa, ora ti prendo sul serio... forse... beh dai dipende da cosa dici... si insomma, va beh, congratulazioni! 
un bacio
Saoul


----------



## danalto

Oh, mio Dio! 
Se la festeggiate così è molto probabile...CHE NE SCRIVA ALTRI MILLE! 
 (bacino per te, Fran!)


----------



## fran06

Ma grazie a tutti!!!!
E chi se lo aspettava?!
Siete voi ad essere preziosi per me e tanto!!! Soprattutto quando ci incontriamo-scontriamo su qualche idea (*ti giuro* Emma che io non ho assolutamente percepito lo scambio di opinioni di ieri come diverbio!!!) altrimenti sarebbe così piatto se tutti ci dessimo ragione e vedessimo le cose allo stesso modo!
Grazie per la pazienza, l'aiuto, le correzioni, le battute ed il supporto morale soprattutto nei miei momenti di panico dovuti alle brevissime scadenze di lavoro!
Grazie ancora e buon lavoro a tutti.

PS: Me le potevi scrivere 2 paroline in italiano per farmi felice ...o no Charles


----------



## emma1968

> (*ti giuro* Emma che io non ho assolutamente percepito lo scambio di opinioni di ieri come diverbio!!!)



Lo so Fran che non l'hai percepito come un diverbio, non so spiegare il perché, ma si sentiva nell'aria che non era tale. La mia era solo una battuta


----------



## fran06

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Lo so Fran che non l'hai percepito come un diverbio, non so spiegare il perché, ma si sentiva nell'aria che non era tale. La mia era solo una battuta


 
Meno male


----------



## You little ripper!

> PS: Me le potevi scrivere 2 paroline in italiano per farmi felice ...o no Charles


Cosa vuoi che ti dica Fran?  See, that's 5!!!!!!


----------



## moodywop

CONGRATULAZIONI di tutto cuore, cara Fran 

_Si' 'na cosa grande! _Sei riuscita a far scrivere a Charlie boy ben 5 (cinque!) parole italiane di seguito!_ A turn-up for the books! _


----------



## fran06

moodywop said:
			
		

> _Si' 'na cosa grande! _Sei riuscita a far scrivere a Charlie boy ben 5 (cinque!) parole italiane di seguito!_ A turn-up for the books! _


 
Grazie Carlo!
Hai visto che brava!!!! Finalmente ha ceduto ma......è stato un lavoraccio!  Per i 200 ne voglio almeno 10


----------



## combustion

CONGRATULAZIONI... anche se (come sempre) in ritardissimo!
comb...


----------



## Jana337

Fran, ti ringrazio del tuo aiuto - che piacere avere tali senior nel forum! 

Jana


----------

